# Extra Mirrors for RHD in Spain



## Leao (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi, I have just purchased a Renault Kangoo right hand drive to take to Spain for a few months. I'd be very grateful if someone with experience using RHD in LHD countries could recommend what extra mirrors I should buy, e.g. to overtake more safely.

Thanks as ever for your help,

Leao


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

A caravan towing mirror that clips onto the nearside front wing will give a bigger view.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Leao said:


> Hi, I have just purchased a Renault Kangoo right hand drive to take to Spain for a few months. I'd be very grateful if someone with experience using RHD in LHD countries could recommend what extra mirrors I should buy, e.g. to overtake more safely.
> 
> Thanks as ever for your help,
> 
> Leao


My wife and I have driven all our lives both business and pleasure. We have driven RHD cars in Spain and never had a problem. We often drive LHD cars in the UK these days and never have a problem. Once you get used to driving on the other side of the road, your wing mirrors and inside mirrors should suffice. Getting used to driving on the other side of the road should take very little time.


----------



## Leao (Jun 23, 2013)

playamonte said:


> A caravan towing mirror that clips onto the nearside front wing will give a bigger view.


Thanks for the tip. I was expecting something more discreet but I can understand why this would be the safest option. Isn't it rather susceptible to being hit by passing cars?

The "Milenco Aero Flat" caravan towing mirror has great reviews on Amazon but costs over £40 as a twin pack. For my purposes I guess I will only need a single caravan mirror and luckily they're for sale on eBay for £25.



Aron said:


> My wife and I have driven all our lives both business and pleasure. We have driven RHD cars in Spain and never had a problem. We often drive LHD cars in the UK these days and never have a problem. Once you get used to driving on the other side of the road, your wing mirrors and inside mirrors should suffice. Getting used to driving on the other side of the road should take very little time.


Perhaps you are just a terrific driver? I have only just passed and my girlfriend is a very nervous driver so I want to do all I can to make us safe even if it eventually proves a bit of a waste of do$h.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Leao said:


> Thanks for the tip. I was expecting something more discreet but I can understand why this would be the safest option. Isn't it rather susceptible to being hit by passing cars?
> 
> The "Milenco Aero Flat" caravan towing mirror has great reviews on Amazon but costs over £40 as a twin pack. For my purposes I guess I will only need a single caravan mirror and luckily they're for sale on eBay for £25.
> 
> Perhaps you are just a terrific driver? I have only just passed and my girlfriend is a very nervous driver so I want to do all I can to make us safe even if it eventually proves a bit of a waste of do$h.


I passed my driving test in 1961. I was taught how to use my mirrors correctly. There is nothing fantastic about it. It is an integral part of being a good driver. Extra mirrors will not help a nervous driver, only driving experience will cure that. I will say this, stay clear of city centres if you are at all nervous as you could do with eyes in the back of your head.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Leao said:


> Hi, I have just purchased a Renault Kangoo right hand drive to take to Spain for a few months. I'd be very grateful if someone with experience using RHD in LHD countries could recommend what extra mirrors I should buy, e.g. to overtake more safely.
> 
> Thanks as ever for your help,
> 
> Leao


"a few months" if this means more than 90 days you will have to register as a resident and have to prove that you have the means to support yourselves AND have healthcare provision. If you become resident (as above) you will have a further 90 days in which to have your vehicle transferred to Spanish plates and if it is RHD, this may present problems due to alignment of the headlamp beams (while it is still on UK reg, you will need beam converters). While your (presumably UK reg'd) vehicle is in Spain it will have to be 'street legal' as if it was in UK (VEL, MoT, Insurance - beware some green cards are only for 30 days {check with your insurer})


----------



## Leao (Jun 23, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> "a few months" if this means more than 90 days you will have to register as a resident and have to prove that you have the means to support yourselves AND have healthcare provision. If you become resident (as above) you will have a further 90 days in which to have your vehicle transferred to Spanish plates and if it is RHD, this may present problems due to alignment of the headlamp beams (while it is still on UK reg, you will need beam converters). While your (presumably UK reg'd) vehicle is in Spain it will have to be 'street legal' as if it was in UK (VEL, MoT, Insurance - beware some green cards are only for 30 days {check with your insurer})


Thanks for the tip Balidlocks.

I have an NIE number and am registered on el padrón at a town I stay at for a couple of months each year. My car insurance with ASDA includes unlimited EU travel. As you say, insurers normally only cover single trips up to 30 days, totalling no more than 90 days in the year.

I am buying beam convertors and a GB sticker (about £5 for both on Amazon).

Thanks,

Leao


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

So many years ago that the world was in black and white, I passed my test in England. Just three months later my semi pro football team had a trip to Mallorca to play some teams there. The plan was ill conceived. The team management had hired four cars for our transport, the idea being that the senior members of the team would drive. Unfortunately only three of them remembered to bring their driving licences. I had mine so I had to drive. Not only did I not own a car in UK I hadn't driven since I had passed my test. They arranged insurance for me and the documentation and then put me in the driver's seat with five team members. We got to the ground where we were playing, won out match and set off home. It was winter and so it was dark. So, I am driving on the wrong side of the road, with left hand drive vehicle, changing gear, as I recall, with my right hand on a steering wheel column change. We reached a junction and there were three choices of direction. Apart from me (I was lost) the other five had their own ideas on which way we should go. After several minutes of screaming advice I set off and ended up going the wrong way on a dual carriage way. We were rudely interrupted by a car full of nuns heading in the opposite direction. Six of them, six of us. We all got out of our vehicles and had a blazing row. It must have been a sight and we lost 6 - 0. That was my first experience driving on my own (sort of) after passing my test. Since then I have driven over 200,000 miles on the right, about 50,000 of which in a RHD vehicle. I don't need extra mirrors and I have no issues at all with it. My problem now, I guess, would be to drive in UK.... with or without nuns.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a blind-spot mirror stuck onto on the nearside wing mirror. It's very useful when parking.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I have a blind-spot mirror stuck onto on the nearside wing mirror. It's very useful when parking.


so is a fresnel lens on the rear window if you have a bootless vehicle


----------



## Leao (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for your tips. I also find the blind spot wing mirror very useful for parking. I'll need to buy another one if it is to work abroad.

Leao


----------

